

Do I install Windows 10 or wait for the Service Pack? - pyabo

I&#x27;d like to install but I&#x27;m concern about any issue that could appear for my Dell XPS 14z Notebook. What do you say?
======
shoveljump
Well, why not try it out and then restore the previous OS from the Windows 10
settings menu (before 30 days have passed) if you are not happy?

~~~
ErikRogneby
Can anyone pipe up who has successfully rolled back?

~~~
dewiz
I did successfully rollback to Win7home. The process worked perfectly and was
surprisingly fast.

